# Roboducks Banned



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw this article on ESPN's site about roboducks being banned in Arkansas. I use them and think that they help in certain situations. I think that ducks can become roboduck educated as well. It will be interesting to see what happens if other states start banning them.

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/conservation/news/2004/1006/1896520.html


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

In ohio they may be used as long as they are no electronic calls being used for them.
Robo's can be good thing if used wisely and properly.
The ducks only take a day or two then become educated on them. making them nearly impossible to decoy in.
I just got a floater mojo. and I can tell the difference with the fowl being shy on them already. I be leaving it at home for the most part this year.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

From my understanding, the whole eastern seaboard has banned mechanical decoys.


----------

